# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  "لا تأكل السمك وتشرب اللبن " ! من براعة النحويين إلى خلط العوام

## أبوبكر الذيب

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :
لطالما كنت وأنا صغير السن أحب أن آكل السمك " التونة مثلا " مع الحليب ، فتبادر أمي قائلة : " إياك. ألم تعلم أن أكل الحليب مع السمك منهي عنه !، ويؤدي إلى التسمم الغذائي " 
فكنت في مرات أرعوي وازدجر ، وفي مرات لا آبه لكلامها ، وأجمع بينهما ولا يحصل لي شيء ، بخلاف ما هو متوارث .
وكانت هذه المقولة شائعة عند العوام ، " لا تأكل السمك وتشرب اللبن " .
كنت أظنها حديثا أو كلاما لأبي الطب ابو قراط، أو سقراط ، أو ابن سينا، أو بعض الحكماء .
حتى اطلعت عليها في كتب النحويين ، يمثلون بها لبيان حكم إعرابي فيقولون : 
لا تأكل السمك وتشربَ اللبن .
لا تأكل السمك وتشربُ اللبن .
لا تأكل السمك وتشربِ اللبن .
ويعنون بها تغير معنى الجملة، بتغير الحركة الإعرابية .
قال العلامة ابن هشام ـــ رحمه الله ورضي عنه ـــــ في شرح قطر الندى وبل الصدى ص 117 مع حاشية السجاعي : 
وتقول :"لا تأكل السمك وتشرب اللبن ". فتنصب " تشرب " إذا قصدت النهي عن الجمع بينهما ، وتجزم إذا قصدت النهي عن كل واحد منهما ، أي لا تأكل السمك ولا تشرب اللبن ، وترفع إذا نهيت عن الأول وأبحت الثاني ، أي لا تأكل السمك ولك شرب اللبن . اهـــ.
فيكون النصب بتقدير أن المضمرة وجوبا بعد واو المعية ، ويكون الجزم على العطف ، ويكون الرفع على الإستئناف .
ثم جلا لي حقيقة الأمر ما حكاه العلامة / بكر بن عبد الله أبوزيد ــــ رحمه الله ورضي عنه ـــــ في كتابه التعالم ص 124 :
ومن وجه آخر أن النحاة أوردوا قولهم ( لا تأكل السمك وتشرب اللبن ) لبيان حكم إعرابي ، فانتقلت هذه الجملة إلى حقيقة معناها ، كأنه حديث صحيح ، أو رسم طبيب ، فكم تحامى الجمع بينهما من أجيال .اهــ.
وقد رأيناهما يقدمان على موائد المترفين ، والمهتمين في هذه الحياة برعاية أبدانهم ، ومن الأطباء من ينصح بالجمع بينهما . والله أعلم اهــ.
تنبيه : ذكر السجاعي في حاشيته أن الجمع بين اللبن والسمك يؤدي إلى الأمراض والأسقام ومنها الجذام وغيره وحكاه عن بعض الأطباء .
وهذا الذي حكاه مردود بالواقع المحسوس ، وبقول جمع من الأطباء المعاصرين .

----------


## أم نور الهدى

اعتقدت نفس الشيء سابقا لكن ليس بعد الآن، جزاكم الله خيرا ..

----------


## التبريزي

لم أكن أصدق بها، لكن سمعت أن للكلام وجاهة، فليس كل السمك مع اللبن له ضرر، وهناك من قال لي عن نفسه لو أكل الربيان وشرب معه اللبن (الحليب) لأصابه حساسية شديدة وانتفاخ كبير في الوجه وذلك من بعد تجربة مرت معه.. والمثل يقول: اسأل مجرب ولا تسأل طبيب..وليس بالضرورة أن كل من أكل الربيان مع اللبن يصيبه ما أصاب صاحبنا..

----------


## زياد الخير

ليس كما قيل على الإطلاق بل المر موقوف على حساسية كل واحد , نعم يؤثر شرب اللبن مع أكل السمك و الواقع يشهد لكن مع البعض ممن لهم حساسية تجاه أمر لا أدري ما هو , و الناتج من أكلهما يسمى بالفطريات و هو نفس المر الذي من اجله منع المالكية من الاغتسال بالماء المشمس و المسخّن في النحاس فإنه يؤثر على جلد البعض بنشوء الفطريات على الجلد و يسمونه البرص و ليس هو انما يشبهه في الشكل و هذا يعالج و البرص لا يعالج  , فليحذر الذين لا يعلمون من حساسية جلدهم ما قد يصيبهم من الجمع بين اكل السمك و شرب اللبن او الاغتسال بالماء المشمس

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

بارك الله فيكم .
نعم الأمر يرجع إلى تفاعلات فرط الحساسية والتي تعرف بــ hypersensistivity reactions 
وهذه التفاعلات قد تحدث في جم الإنسان نتيجة أكل بعض أنواع المأكولات كالبيض 
فهل نمنع البيض لسبب أنه يؤدي إلى هذه التفاعلات النادرة في بعض الأشخاص !
نفس الكلام عن البيض يقال عن السمك مع الحليب.
فهذا ما حدث مع العوام يبدو والله أعلم أن شخصا أو اثنين أصيبوا بحساسية نتيجة جمعهم بين اللبن والسمك فقاسها العوام على جميع الناس .
وهو قياس باطل  :Smile: !

----------


## لجين الندى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم عامر

سبحان الله اليوم قرأتها بكتاب التعالم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال العلامة ابن هشام ـــ رحمه الله ورضي عنه ـــــ في شرح قطر الندى وبل الصدى ص 117 مع حاشية السجاعي : 
> وتقول :"لا تأكل السمك وتشرب اللبن ". فتنصب " تشرب " إذا قصدت النهي عن الجمع بينهما ، وتجزم إذا قصدت النهي عن كل واحد منهما ، أي لا تأكل السمك ولا تشرب اللبن ، وترفع إذا نهيت عن الأول وأبحت الثاني ، أي لا تأكل السمك ولك شرب اللبن . اهـــ.
> 
> ثم جلا لي حقيقة الأمر ما حكاه العلامة / بكر بن عبد الله أبوزيد ــــ رحمه الله ورضي عنه ـــــ في كتابه التعالم ص 124 :
> ومن وجه آخر أن النحاة أوردوا قولهم ( لا تأكل السمك وتشرب اللبن ) لبيان حكم إعرابي ، *فانتقلت هذه الجملة إلى حقيقة معناها* ، كأنه حديث صحيح ، أو رسم طبيب ، فكم تحامى الجمع بينهما من أجيال .اهــ.


ومازالت منتشرة بين الناس

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

لا بد أن نفرق هنا بين أمرين:
الأمر الأول: هل قال بعض العرب هذا الكلام أم لا؟
والجواب:
أن أئمة العربية واللغة نقلوا هذا عنهم، فصرحوا بذلك تارة كما في: التفسير البسيط (6/ 34): (كما تقول العربُ: "لا تأكل السَّمَكَ، وتَشْرَبَ اللَّبَنَ").
وكنوا عنهم تارة أخرى كما في الجليس الصالح الكافي (ص: 424): (وَقَوْلهمْ "لَا تَأْكُل السّمك وتشرب اللَّبن")، والصاحبي (ص: 79): (يقولون: " لا تأكلِ السمك وتشربَ اللبنَ ")، والكشاف (1/ 47): (من ذلك قولهم: "لا تأكل السمك وتشرب اللبن")، وأمالي ابن الشجري (1/ 29): (قولهم: "لا تأكل السمك وتشرب اللبن")، وغيرها.


الأمر الثاني: هل هذه المقولة: حقيقة علمية طبية أم لا؟
وذلك لأن من المشهور عند العامة -والأطباء- أن من الأشياء التي تسبب الحساسية: الحليب والسمك.
فإذا اجتماعا في طعام واحد كان ذلك مدعاة لوجود حساسية ما.
وعند العرب لو ثبت مثل هذه الحالة لشخص ما: لأوجبت عاداتهم التحرز منها، والابتعاد عنها
ولا زال أهل البادية في بعض بلادنا يتجنبون مصاهرة من به برص أو بهق، بل حتى لو كان قريبا له به ذلك؛ فإنهم يرفضون الزواج به، ويعنون بالقريب أصوله أو أخواله أو أعمامه، سمعته منهم أكثر من مرة.

لكن ليس مثل ذلك يوصل بنا إلى حقيقة علمية طبية، بل يجب البحث عن دراسات من أهل التخصص يثبتون ذلك أو ينفونه.
والسؤال الآن: هل قامت دراسات متعددة علمية طبية؟
هل هذه الدراسات تطبيقة (اختارت لها عينات عشوائية) أم معملية؟
ما حصيلة نتائجهم التي تنفي أو تثبت؟

هذا الذي يحتاج إلى الجواب عنه

والله أعلم

----------

